# Apprenticeship Interview Tips



## Cooptastic (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey guys, I've got an interview coming up for Local 601 out of Illinois. When I called to follow up on my test scores the guy knew right away who I was and that I did very well on my test without having to look for it. I'm assuming that is a good sign? He wouldn't give out any rankings though.

Does anyone have any tips, or any questions that I should be prepared for when I go in for an interview in February?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Benavides (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey I have the same question I bet you already had the interview how did it go? Can u please help me out what kind of questions dis they ask you? Any tips will help thanks.


----------



## Teeterson (May 26, 2012)

I recentally had my interview for local 48 oregon and there were 5 questions. What are 3 things that are important to you in a job. What trade related experience do you have that would help you. Why do you want to be an electrician. I can't remember what the 4th one was but along the same lines. And why should we pick you.


----------



## ElectricEagle (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm new to this,but have extensive expierience in IT .Thinking about joining union,Reading some of these posts ,I'm a little worried there isn't much work in that field.Anyone recommend anything/ (lineman,installer ect.) would appreciate any input thanx.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Teeterson said:


> I recentally had my interview for local 48 oregon and there were 5 questions. What are 3 things that are important to you in a job. What trade related experience do you have that would help you. Why do you want to be an electrician. I can't remember what the 4th one was but along the same lines. And why should we pick you.


I guess dumb questions is all they can ask these days.


----------



## 007 (May 4, 2009)

brian john said:


> I guess dumb questions is all they can ask these days.


 why would asking about trade experience be a dumb question?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

007 said:


> why would asking about trade experience be a dumb question?


 
Because the average young man HAS NO CLUE; hell do they even know what they are doing Friday evening, much less in the years to come?



I know they have to ask certain questions and are schooled on the proper questions to ask and are limited in what they can ask. They are also trained on how to interpret responses


----------



## 007 (May 4, 2009)

brian john said:


> Because the average young man HAS NO CLUE; hell do they even know what they are doing Friday evening, much less in the years to come?
> 
> 
> 
> I know they have to ask certain questions and are schooled on the proper questions to ask and are limited in what they can ask. They are also trained on how to interpret responses


 Sounds like someone needs a vacation, or a little androgel :laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

007, give me one question that you feel is intelligent in an interview. Most of it is smoke and mirrors.


----------



## 007 (May 4, 2009)

brian john said:


> 007, give me one question that you feel is intelligent in an interview. Most of it is smoke and mirrors.


smoke and mirrors? It's not always about the question or even the response it's about how the person reacts.


----------



## ElectricEagle (Jun 29, 2012)

ElectricEagle said:


> I'm new to this,but have extensive expierience in IT .Thinking about joining union,Reading some of these posts ,I'm a little worried there isn't much work in that field.Anyone recommend anything/ (lineman,installer ect.) would appreciate any input thanx.


----------

